# hull trawlers



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

did you know that you can get hull mens fishing records from hulls trinity house,i think they run from 1948 to1984 , they only charged me £3 what a bargain i do not know where after 85 are trinity house did not know,i think they have all hull records,the fishing companys did not know what to do with them but trinity house rescued them ,good for them colin r.


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

If you dont mind me saying so, but I find your discussions extremely difficult to read. Maybe if you employed capital letters, full stops and commas in the appropriate places it might make the task a little easier.
Cheers.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Freo said:


> If you dont mind me saying so, but I find your discussions extremely difficult to read. Maybe if you employed capital letters, full stops and commas in the appropriate places it might make the task a little easier.
> Cheers.


i can solve that for you ,dont read it.....iam gong to get a spel cheqar, some people left school adged 14 somw left not being abel to read or wright, some cant read or compose a letter,some have what they call dyslexia,some people have only had accses to a computer for four weeks ,some people have poor eye sight.all the above apply to me,that is why i could not go to sea.not like you who is probaly a commadore .have a nice life regards colin r. i look forward to your concice reply.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

HI FREO WOT NO REPLY rusty trawler.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

was it e before i except when eating a pie , i think that is what my old english teacher said his name was mr wilson a great old chap .hornsea county secondary school 1966 ,what a year ,football and all that.....they have now changed the name of that schoolto hornsea language college ,must be because the kids swear allot


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

rustytrawler said:


> was it e before i except when eating a pie , i think that is what my old english teacher said his name was mr wilson a great old chap .hornsea county secondary school 1966 ,what a year ,football and all that.....they have now changed the name of that schoolto hornsea language college ,must be because the kids swear allot


you are becoming a bit of a tit rusty trawler ...................


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

willincity said:


> you are becoming a bit of a tit rusty trawler ...................


thank you your contribution has overwhelmed me.


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

We at the HULL FISHING HERITAGE CENTRE have over 900 records that can be viewed on our new site.... Hull Fishing Heritage Centre | For Hessle Road Fishing Community (hullbullnoseheritagegroup.co.uk)


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Iwould like to say thank you to Hull bullnose for finding most of my dads records (48 years at sea working for J Marr) his name is Ken Rudd and you can look at his records on this site. well done and thank you to all at hullbullnose regards rustytrawler


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

OUR PLEASURE


----------

